# Help with starting



## ron1962 (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a john deere 4310 if you hold key in start position it duns as soon as you let go of key it dies can anyone give me a clue thank you


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Check the ignition switch,to see if there is power when it is in the run position. It seems to have power to the system in the start position .
If not,check all fuses.


----------

